# Safe to run DBAN on an SSD?



## ghostrider85

No, dban is not for ssd, use secure erase, it only takes seconds compared to dban which takes hours


----------



## AstralReaper

Secure erase is like a mini non-evil EMP. Makes your SSD like new with zero recoverable data.


----------



## tpi2007

No, DBAN will not necessarily erase what you want, and you are just wasting write cycles.

Neither an operating system or a program like DBAN can tell the SSD controller what do to, the SSD controller has a mind of its own because it needs to manage wear levelling on the cells. So when you tell it to write random data to a certain place, the most likely thing to happen is that it will place that data in another place.

Use the secure erase feature that most modern SSD's support.

Head over to the SSD section and look up Sean Webster's SSD guides.


----------



## Schmuckley

Talk to Sean Webster..He can instruct you how to secure-erase an ssd in a few seconds..versus running DBAN.For hours.For no reason.Like I did :







:


----------



## 179232

What about the hard drive? Should I just use DBAN on that? It's a 500GB WD drive.

And regarding secure erase, it won't brick the SSD's right?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> What about the hard drive? Should I just use DBAN on that? It's a 500GB WD drive.
> 
> And regarding secure erase, it won't brick the SSD's right?


There is no risk using secure erase on ssd. Secure erase won't work on hdd, use dban on that.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Not sure if Crucial has a secure erase utility like Intel does but I would download G-parted.... Burn it to a CD or Flash drive It has a secure erase program. I have used DBAN for years on standard HDD's but it's not for SSD's as others have said


----------



## 179232

Thanks for the info guys. Now, how can I stop DBAN while it is running? I can't seem to find the option to do that. Would it be safe to just turn the PC off? Again, don't want to brick my drives.


----------



## Schmuckley

https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase I found this..
I remember Sean mentioned gparted.


----------



## Sean Webster

Comrade! Look in the stickies OMG lol. I addressed this issue specifically!


















How to: Secure Erase your Solid State Drive (SSD) with Parted Magic

Here is the whole thread just for you.









How to: Secure Erase your Solid State Drive (SSD) with Parted Magic

*Erasing all the data on the SSD:*
It is not safe to use DBAN Nuke or similar on SSDs. First, it's not good for the drive, and second, it wouldn't work properly anyway. Not good for the drive because it writes to the drive too many times. Wouldn't work properly because just like the OS, DBAN and similar cannot control where it writes to on the drive. The SSD's controller is responsible for that, and due to wear leveling algorithms, wouldn't get you the intended results. With an SSD, all you need is to perform a "secure erase."

*Secure Erase:*
Secure erase is where the SSD controller issues the ATA Securiy Erase Unit command that applies a voltage spike at a specific voltage to all of the NAND simultaneously flushing the stored electrons from the flash memory cells, thus cleaning the NAND. This in turn resets all the NAND cells on the SSD and leaves the drive's data in an unrecoverable state and at factory speeds.

↓ More info Below ↓

Disk Drive Secure Erase for User Data: (link)
Secure Erase Q and A: (link)

*To Secure Erase Your SSD you will need:*

To backup any information on the drive you are secure erasing if you want the data back after: (link)
Download parted magic and make a bootable CD or USB: Parted Magic
*Video Tut:*





*Textual Guide:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Download parted magic and make a bootable CD or USB: Parted Magic
Once bootable load it and select option 1 (default settings)

Once booted, at the main screen got to Start > System Tools > Erase Disk

Now select the "Internal:Secure Erase command writes zeroes to entire data area" option which will write zeroes to your entire data area" option

Select the disk that you want to secure erase

If you get a message stating that your SSD drive is "frozen," click the Sleep button to put your PC to sleep, then wake up your system and start over from Step 3. If you don't get this message, move on to Step 7.

Some drives indicate that they have a password requirement. Leave the password as "NULL" and click OK.

Now a verify window will pop up, select "Yes" to continue.
*Note:* If it prompts you to use the "enhanced" or "advanced" method do not use it, click no, it can write random data, and there is also the possibility that it may access parts of the drive that it shouldn't! It is basically an experimental, non-regulated setting that is meant to be "more secure."

This shouldn't take long on your SSD, most likely only a few seconds. Now you are done.





*Freeze Locked:*
Basically "Freeze Locking" your SSD will not let it be allowed to be Secure Erased. If the UEFI/BIOS recognizes the SSD as plugged in at boot up then it will lock it. If you plug in the SSD after the computer is on then it will not be locked and it should be able to be Secure Erased normally.


*If your SSD is being "Freeze Locked" or not showing up then try this:*
You will get an option to put the PC to sleep, try that first then try to Secure Erase again

*If that still does not work:*
When you put the PC into sleep mode make sure you have any USB devices unplugged from the system and the Parted Magic USB/Live CD as well.

*If that doesn't work try below on top of the other suggestions:*
Reboot
Enable AHCI mode in the UEFI/BIOS and "hot swap" on the SATA ports
Save & exit
Turn off the computer
Unplug EVERYTHING on your SATA ports except for your CD/DVD drive
Turn on and boot to Parted Magic
When in the main GUI plug your SSD into a normal SATA 2 port


----------



## 179232

Thanks Sean! I keep forgetting where the stickies are due to the new layout (still like the old one better).

Time to wipe then sell everything in my desktop for college money!


----------

